# Girar imagen de tv



## adal86 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wenas antes que nada le mando un saludo a todo el mundo que este es mi primer mensaje.
Weno ahora les comento mi problema: me acaban de regalar un televisor Sony de 18 pulgadas, lo tiene todo perfecto, menos que la imagen se ve al reves. El mando a distancia no trae ninguna opcion para darle la vuelta a la imagen. ¿alguien sabe si hay alguna forma de girar la imagen?


----------



## Apollo (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola adal86:

Suponiendo que el televisor es con cinescopio.

No exite ningún control remoto que gire la imagen, de hecho, hasta donde yo se tampoco en el modo de servicio del televisor puedes hacerlo.

Se me hace que alguien quiere jugarte una broma o algo así.

Las únicas maneras que conozco para que la imagen se vea al revés son:

1.- Voltear el Yugo deflector (La pieza que está sobre el principio del cuello del cinescopio)
2.- Soldar al revés los cables de la bobina de deflección vertical del yugo.

*-- AVISO -- *
Soldar los cables de nuevo a su lugar original no tiene mayor problema. Pero tratar de mover el Yugo o los ajustes que tiene sin saber, va a provocar que se pierda el ajuste de convergencia del mismo. Haciendo que la imagen se vea "manchada" de colores o que se vean tres imágenes.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## adal86 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola Apollo muchas gracias por contestarme.

Lo del control remoto lo dije porque en otro foro de electronica decian que la imagen se podia girar desde el menu del mando a distancia, aunque alomejor estaban hablando de otro tipo de pantalla.
La imagen esta girada porque la tv estaba colgada, al reves, en una sala de espera de un hospital. Cuando el pive me la dio tenia todavia los ganchos en la base que la tenia sujeta al techo. El me dijo que la imagen se veia al reves, y que no sabia ponerla bien y por eso regalaba la tv.
¿Como podría saber que es lo que le han cambiado para que se vea asi? ¿me podrias explicar como se hace lo de los cables?


----------



## farzy (Mar 9, 2007)

que tal adal86, lo que yo creo es que si la tenian colgada al techo y de cabeza entonces lo que hicieron fue girar el yugo 180 grados de manera que la imagen se viera correctamente, puedes intentar girar el yugo de nueva cuenta y probar porque lo mas seguro es que sea esto.

o tambien tal y como dice Apollo pudieron haber Soldar al revés los cables de la bobina de deflección vertical del yugo.

si vas a realizar el ajuste,por ningun motivo muevas los anillos alrededor del cuello del cinescopio.

primero prueba con el tip que te di.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 9, 2007)

y por que no la dejas al reves o sea "patas para arriba" y evitarias un monton de problemas como las manchas y colores no desseados pues si no conoses mucho del tema es muy posible que quede con algun desperfecto saludos


----------



## Apollo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hola a todos:

jajajaj  muy buena respuesta gaston...  pero no creo que sea muy estético que digamos el dejarla al revés  , aunque también es muy cierto, si no sabes como hacerlo sería mucho mejor.

Si estaba colocada al revés seguramente (Ya que es lo mas rápido y fácil) como bien apunta el compañero farzy, sólo necesitas abrirla (o ve a un taller de reparación, no creo que te cobren mucho por un trabajo tan sencillo), y mover el yugo a su posición original, es decir *rotarlo 180 grados* (farzy; si lo giras 360 queda exactamente igual  ).

Sólo lleva un pequeño tornillo de ajuste, se afloja y se gira el yugo teniendo cuidado en *no tocar ninguna de las paletas de ajuste* que tiene en la parte más alta del cono, como ya dije, esto podría ser un gran problema si se mueven y no recuerdas cómo estaban.

*No puede moverse horizontalmente tampoco* porque se desajusta el enfoque y el tamaño de la imagen, sólo puede girar. Teniendo en cuenta también que debe ser al contrario del giro que le dieron originalmente (Esto se sabe por que si se hace al lado incorrecto, se van a tensar los cables del yugo.

Ahora, como dije antes, si no sabes cómo hacerlo sería mejor llevarlo a un taller y que te lo hagan.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 10, 2007)

Un buen reparado primero hace una minuciosa revision ocular sin tocas nada.

Abres la tele y miras la bobina reflectora (yugo) y comparas las soldaduras de los cables, si tienes suerte veras claramente que han sido resoldadas, fijate en el brillo, el polvo,el decapante (suciedad en el punto de soldadura), la funda de los cables, la longitud, cualquier anomalía te indicara que a sido tocado



Los yugos actuales van pegados de fabrica no es recomendable tocarlos.




Entrar en modo servicio y buscaria algo flip screen o similar o modo hotel

Mira aqui para entrar en modo servicio, de las mejores

Parece que estan mudando.....

http://cromavideo.miarroba.com/
http://cromavideo.webcindario.com/


Aqui sale como entrar 

http://valetron.eresmas.net/modosdeservicios.htm
http://valetron.eresmas.net/fichatecnicasony.htm



aqui hay de todo busca tu modelo o el chasis (por dentro comparten la electronica, por fuera hay un monton de cajas distintas)

http://www.eserviceinformación.com/index.php?what=search


----------



## adal86 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Ya le quite la tapa a la tv y, como dijo tiopepe123, revise los cables de la bobina de deflección vertical del yugo. No parece que hayan sido tocados, estaban yenos de polvo, la soldadura estaba vieja y sin ningun brillo, los cables tienen toda su funda..asi que descarte lo de los cables y empece a revisar el yugo. 
Despues de revisar los cables lo que hice fue busca el tornillo de sujeccion del yugo, y creo que no lo encontre, a no ser que sea uno que esta debajo del tubo de imagen, que tiene una abrazadera que aprieta unas laminas de plastico contra el tubo. Puede alguien decirme si es ese el tornillo de sujeccion? y si quieren darme algun consejo antes de que le meta mano al cacharro..ahh por cierto, la tv es el modelo Sony KV-M2100E, por si a alguien le puede servir para explicarme mejor..
Bueno espero sus respuestas, hasta luego y muchas gracias amigos


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 10, 2007)

Girar el YUGO es lo peor que podes hacer pues se pierden los ajustes de convergencia y pureza, lo que debes hacer es ubicar en las pines del yugo (4) los que corresponden a la bobiba de vertical e invertir los cables, pues eso fue lo que cambiaron si lo colocaron hacia arriba, estos cables son los ultimos del conector del YUGO, sacas el conector y miras que hay 4 hay uno que esta mas separado de los 3 ese es uno de la bobina de horizontal, el que sigue te debe marcar continuidad con ese y los dos restantes son los de vertical, si podes sacarlos del conector cambialos ahi, si no solo desolda los cables e invertilos, espero te sirva, chauuuu


----------



## JRWolf (Oct 28, 2007)

Holas, a todos te comento q me dedico como hobbysta a reparar aparatos electricos, (antes trabajaba de esto), bueno entrando a tu problema te comento q me llego un TV, hace mucho, con este mismo problema, no le pude encotrar solucion debia ser una pabada q no me fije, cambie caps bobinados relacionados a circs vert, integrados lo unico q no cambie era el micro q controlaga todo pq no consegui, y todo lo q se me ocurrio, y nada seguia dado vuelta, asike opte por lo mas sensillo y rapido y q custa "0" $$$$$, invertir la bobina, pero "NI SE TE OCURRA DESPEGARLA Y MOVERLA", solo tenes q sagar el conector q se conecta o enchufa a la placa base invertis los cables y listo no tenes q romper nada a lo sumo desoldar unos cables en el conector q ba a la base, problema resuelto, el TV lleva andando unos 4 años en un club bar serca de mi casa y ni un problema. 

PD: lo de poner el TV de cabeza, si la bobina desmagnetizadora no esta buena, puede producir malos colores aureolas etc.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 28, 2007)

Amigo adal86, según lo que pude entender de tus explicaciones, los que ha sucedido con ese televisor, es que han soltado el cinescopio desde el chassis y le han dado vuelta.

Observa con cuidado dos cosas: 1.- El tornillo que sujeta el Yugo (Deflector), comunmente mira a la parte alta. Creo que dijiste que se encontraba abajo. 2.- La toma de Alto Voltaje (Chupón), también debe estar en la parte alta. De no ser así, es que alguien le ha dado vuelta al tubo. Si esto es cierto, lo único que deberás hacer, es liberar los cuatro tornillos que sujetan el tubo a la caja y girarlo.

Me agrego al clamor general: "NI SE TE OCURRA TOCAR EL YUGO".

Suerte y éxito: mcrven


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Hola Adal86.

No si sabes algo de eléctronica, si esto es así, llevalo a un técnico, y que gire el yugo, o cambien el soldado de cables que van al yugo o lo tenga que hacer.

Así no corres riesgo de sufrir un accidente.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------

